# Drying towels



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Can anybody recommend a decent drying towel from the autobrite direct website?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

get the blue ones
thats all i use

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...new-deluxe-fluffy-drying-towel-3ft-x-2ft.html


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Yer i was looking at that. Do know what the eurowx waffle weave one is like?


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

DW enthusiast said:


> Can anybody recommend a decent drying towel from the autobrite direct website?


Any particular reason it must be from the autobrite website?

Reason I ask if it is those blue ones you after you can get the same thing from auto finesse for the same price but you get 2.

http://www.autofinesseuk.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=17&product_id=54

Personally I own them I think they rubbish. I wouldnt put them near my car again as they seem very course in texture thou I washed them and everything and still same thing maybe a bad batch I dont know but also they dont hold much water as they claim they do. They are very thin. Even when I clean our neighbours Mini One I can barely get away with drying the entire vehicle with one towel.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Giosabcsl said:


> Any particular reason it must be from the autobrite website?
> 
> Reason I ask if it is those blue ones you after you can get the same thing from auto finesse for the same price but you get 2.
> 
> ...


Even cheaper here;
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=248903


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Well there you go then 

If I can give any recommendation either of these I highly suggest.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/I4D_Uber_Premium_Drying_Towel_1.html

or

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-drying-towel-cat5.html


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok cheers guys.ill take a look as soon i get home from work


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

Giosabcsl said:


> Well there you go then
> 
> If I can give any recommendation either of these I highly suggest.
> 
> ...


One of the guys from PB said that their new Microfiber Madness Dry Me Crazy towels are even better than their own PB luxury towels.

You get the MF Madness ones from AB too.

I'm so tempted but already have 3 of the blue ones with red edging. 
I'm to-ing and fro-ing over getting some.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The Grey one on the website looks the plushest. Those Blue ones are so poor. I've had 2 and would never buy them again.

I also don't put waffle weave towels near my paint when drying, they feel very hard, especially after washing drying. The best one i've seen/used was the uber drying towel.

Was like a proper bath towel yet super plush.


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

gally said:


> The Grey one on the website looks the plushest. Those Blue ones are so poor. I've had 2 and would never buy them again.
> 
> I also don't put waffle weave towels near my paint when drying, they feel very hard, especially after washing drying. The best one i've seen/used was the uber drying towel.
> 
> Was like a proper bath towel yet super plush.


is the grey one this one gally? Cobra Supreme 530 Microfibre Plush Drying Towel?? at £7? its the one with the black trim?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I've got the chemical guys wolley mammouth - it doesnt feel like a MF, more like animal fur.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I've got both the Dry Me Crazy Jnr (15x15) and the Deluxe Fluffy Drying Towel's, and have to say that the Dry Me Crazy is a big letdown IMO. The Deluxe will dry my Leon without any problems.

Fish


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

cheers guys  i think im going to stick with one off autobrite direct to start off with, im ordering quite a few things from there so thats why id prefer one off there website.


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish said:


> I've got both the Dry Me Crazy Jnr (15x15) and the Deluxe Fluffy Drying Towel's, and have to say that the Dry Me Crazy is a big letdown IMO. The Deluxe will dry my Leon without any problems.
> 
> Fish


Hmm. I won't get them then! You just saved me some cash. Thanks 

I've got the blue ones. I just lay them on the car or pat them onto the car.
One seems to do most of the work. What's best to get rid of the bits of water that remain? Is that a good time to spray QD on and buff with another towel? or just a normal mf cloth?


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

star said:


> Hmm. I won't get them then! You just saved me some cash. Thanks
> 
> I've got the blue ones. I just lay them on the car or pat them onto the car.
> One seems to do most of the work. What's best to get rid of the bits of water that remain? Is that a good time to spray QD on and buff with another towel? or just a normal mf cloth?


 Generally you can spray a QD on which will help the drying process. Thou it is weather dependent. But in most cases it will work. And a normal mf cloth will do just fine


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

gone for the wooly mammoth


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

gally said:


> The Grey one on the website looks the plushest. Those Blue ones are so poor. I've had 2 and would never buy them again.
> 
> I also don't put waffle weave towels near my paint when drying, they feel very hard, especially after washing drying. The best one i've seen/used was the uber drying towel.
> 
> Was like a proper bath towel yet super plush.


totally agree!


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Star, the blue towels are different on each side. One is plush for initial soakup, then the shorter side for final drying... well that's how I use them. 

Forgot to say that they look like they can be purchased from most of the suppliers on here.

Fish


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

I've got a CG Wooly Mammoth towel & a CG Fatty Orange Super Dryer.

Both are fantastic and dry my BMW E61 in one go. The Wooley Mammoth feels a bit plusher, but they both do the job and do it well.

For what it's worth, I have now used the Wooly Mammoth about 50 times, and wash it after each use and it's still as plush as the day it arrived.


----------



## Martin C. (Jul 1, 2011)

Fish said:


> I've got both the Dry Me Crazy Jnr (15x15) and the Deluxe Fluffy Drying Towel's, and have to say that the Dry Me Crazy is a big letdown IMO. The Deluxe will dry my Leon without any problems.
> 
> Fish


I've got a Dry Me Crazy and a Gloss-It drying towel. Both are plush microfiber and very soft, the Microfiber Madness is of better quality although (and higher price)

I use both with the "pat and dry technique" (is that English?)), after hosing the car. So far, so good!


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

So mixed views on the mf madness dry me crazy then!
Don't know whether to get one or not now. :-/
Suppose 3 of them blue ones is probably enough.

Was tempted by their Summit800 and Crazy pile (smaller mf clothes that are plush and multi use eg.g. buffing and drying) but not sure because they're edgeless. The last edgeless towels I had shed all over my car.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I initially blot with the mammouth, it's rather large and thick so once you've blotted (E46 takes minutes) then I fold it into a 1/4 size then quickly go over it. Never had an issue getting the car dry within 5-6 minutes.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

> For what it's worth, I have now used the Wooly Mammoth about 50 times, and wash it after each use and it's still as plush as the day it arrived.


Jack Carter - do you use MF wash every time or just put it on a rinse cycle sometimes if no apparent dirt?


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

how about the chemical guys orange fatty towel?

its significantly better than the blue towels everyone sells.

I read somewhere its an updated version of the miracle dryer?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

davidcraggs said:


> Jack Carter - do you use MF wash every time or just put it on a rinse cycle sometimes if no apparent dirt?


Just wash mine on a normal wash. If it ever looks tired I'll just buy a new one. I think things like these should be viewed as disposable in the long term scheme of things.

An old style leather chamois might have been useful for a decade but not really the same with towels.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

davidcraggs said:


> Jack Carter - do you use MF wash every time or just put it on a rinse cycle sometimes if no apparent dirt?


No mate. Its never dirty. I just stick it on a wool cycle. Then tumble dry it. Comes up like New. MF wash every 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Giosabcsl said:


> Any particular reason it must be from the autobrite website?
> 
> Reason I ask if it is those blue ones you after you can get the same thing from auto finesse for the same price but you get 2.
> 
> ...


Without starting an argument or saying you're doing something wrong... But I can dry my X5 with one and its never soaked. I don't use a blade or any other item to remove excess water either.

The blue towels and the Polar express are the only ones I use... They are great IMO, but each to their own


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

My blue towel degraded over time. Probably because it goes in a normal wash with detergent and softener lol.


----------



## Martin C. (Jul 1, 2011)

star said:


> So mixed views on the mf madness dry me crazy then!
> Don't know whether to get one or not now. :-/
> Suppose 3 of them blue ones is probably enough.
> 
> Was tempted by their Summit800 and Crazy pile (smaller mf clothes that are plush and multi use eg.g. buffing and drying) but not sure because they're edgeless. The last edgeless towels I had shed all over my car.


Hey!

I'm lucky to live near Wax-It (http://www.wax-it.be/), they have the whole range in stock. I got to see all of them and I can tell you that those towels are quality.

Now, I only bought the Dry Me Crazy and the Cloudbuster as I didn't want to spend all my money on microfiber...  But I can't believe any of them would "shed" on your car.


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

Martin C. said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm lucky to live near Wax-It (http://www.wax-it.be/), they have the whole range in stock. I got to see all of them and I can tell you that those towels are quality.
> 
> Now, I only bought the Dry Me Crazy and the Cloudbuster as I didn't want to spend all my money on microfiber...  But I can't believe any of them would "shed" on your car.


Oh no... I might have to get some. I really did like the look of the summit 800 and crazy pile.....


----------



## Martin C. (Jul 1, 2011)

You have good taste! :thumb:

Sorry for your wallet and have a good shopping!


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

I really don't know what towel to choose. :tumbleweed:
Now I have a waffle weave towel but want to trade to a fluffy one. 
Thinking about Madness Dry Me Crazy and Carrand MAX Supreme Drying Towel. Don't know if they are good enough for that price!


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe let us know what area you're in and maybe a member or two might be willing to meet up and let you test theirs.

Fish


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Fish said:


> Maybe let us know what area you're in and maybe a member or two might be willing to meet up and let you test theirs.
> 
> Fish


Thanks! But I'm from outside the UK. :thumb:


----------



## Martin C. (Jul 1, 2011)

Rodriguez said:


> I really don't know what towel to choose. :tumbleweed:
> Now I have a waffle weave towel but want to trade to a fluffy one.
> Thinking about Madness Dry Me Crazy and Carrand MAX Supreme Drying Towel. Don't know if they are good enough for that price!


Both are very good products, Carrand's being cheaper in my part of the world (and smaller too).

You won't be disappointed by either!


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Martin C. said:


> Both are very good products, Carrand's being cheaper in my part of the world (and smaller too).
> 
> You won't be disappointed by either!


Thanks!


----------

